# White stains on hardwood floor?



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 21, 2012)

So back when Muppet was being house broken she had a few accidents on the hardwood floors. Now she is pretty good about her litter box although I still find a few Muppet poops here and there. 
Well those spots that she had peed are white! Mainly in corners in the hallway. I have tried everything to get the stains out. Mopping makes them vanish but they always come back and our house keeper has scrubbed the floor and they still reappear.....Kinda driving me nuts cause they make the house look dirty and I am a bit of a neat freak. 
Is there any cleaner that works to get these stains out?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 21, 2012)

have you tried vinegar to dissolve the calcium?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 21, 2012)

Pure vinegar or diluted with water. I do not think I have poured vinegar on them.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

I've found that hydrogen peroxide will get the stains out of anything. We have raw wood floors so its safe for us, but you probably either have sealed wood (polyurethane sealed) or laminate floors. So I don't know if the peroxide would be safe for those coatings. I would try it in maybe a spot that never gets seen or read up on it. But it pulls all the stuff out of the wood on our floors and then you scrub a little and mop it up. 
I would definitely make sure its safe for treated floors though, I wouldn't want you to ruin your floors!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 21, 2012)

I might try that if the vinegar fails.....


----------



## whitelop (Sep 21, 2012)

I just did a google search and this is what I came up with. 
Heres a link for it. Hope that helps, and hopefully the vinegar will work. I've used vinegar on our floors and it does wonders too. 
http://www.ehow.com/how_8122164_clean-wood-floors-peroxide.html


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 21, 2012)

Never tried this on pee stains but what about a Mr.Clean Magic Eraser? My dog is not housbroken (we have tried) so she pees on the carpet all the time. We use those sprays that are ment to get the stains out. It works really well normally. You could also try oxyclean.


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 21, 2012)

If the urine has bleached the wood, you might have to sand it a bit & then restain/refinish.


----------



## holtzchick (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow I didn't even this of this issue. I hope the vinegar gets the stains out! My bun is not yet housebroken and were moving into a place with hardwood floors as well :/ 

I will check this thread again to see if it worked lol good luck!


----------

